# My new place in Wisconsin



## northwinds (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's a few photos of the new place--2.5 acres between Madison and the Dells.  It sits up on a little hill overlooking a marsh with a trout 
stream running through it.  It's my first time on well water in my life, and the water tastes delicious.  The place just feels right. The Isle Royale
and insert are scheduled for move/install next week.  That outdoor fire ring will get some use this summer.


----------



## northwinds (Apr 14, 2010)

Lots of room for out-of-sight wood, both inside and out.


----------



## northwinds (Apr 14, 2010)

Some good neighbors:  bar owner below, and a dairy farmer further below.  This is Wisconsin.
Some woods for me up above.


----------



## quads (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice!  The pole building looks familiar, there are a lot of those around here that color.  Enjoy your new place!


----------



## bogydave (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice place , great view & green grass.
We are having a snow storm


----------



## raybonz (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats looks like a great place to be and talk about great wood storage sheds!!

Ray


----------



## ihookem (Apr 15, 2010)

Northwinds, I love it out there. From Portage to Spring Green on the river.


----------



## Shari (Apr 15, 2010)

Sounds like you just moved to Wisconsin.  If that's the case:  Welcome!  My family has been here in Wisconsin since 1846 - never had the inkling to move elsewhere. 

Shari


----------



## begreen (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks beautiful Northwinds. Enjoy your new home, maybe post some pics when the firepit is burning.


----------



## northwinds (Apr 15, 2010)

Shari said:
			
		

> Sounds like you just moved to Wisconsin.  If that's the case:  Welcome!  My family has been here in Wisconsin since 1846 - never had the inkling to move elsewhere.
> 
> Shari



Shari:  I guess it did kind of sound that way, but I've been here for more than 40 years.  We just moved down the road a few miles for more
space and better accessibility for my disabled son.  I've lived other places across the country, but always come back home.  

Thanks for everyone's comments.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks like a great place

Billy


----------



## Pagey (Apr 15, 2010)

That's a damned fine looking setup there!


----------



## oldspark (Apr 15, 2010)

Congrats on the new place looks like a great place to grow old.


----------



## man of stihl (Apr 15, 2010)

You got a great looking setup & home there...hope it is better for your son's needs.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 15, 2010)

Just showed the photos to my wife and asked her if we could move to Wisconsin.


----------



## Shari (Apr 15, 2010)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> Just showed the photos to my wife and asked her if we could move to Wisconsin.



Then you would be called a "Cheese Head"; you would have to back the Pack (the Packers) and the Badgers; enjoy Friday night fish fries, eat cheese curds and the best brats found in any of the 50 states.  

After all the above, you would still be considered an 'assimilated' Wisconsinite! 

Shari


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 15, 2010)

Shari said:
			
		

> daveswoodhauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've only been out there once, but loved the country...reminded me of vermont without the trees.
Was on a road trip to Grand Forks, ND for my cousins wedding..the further west I got from Mass, the nicer people were that I met.
Been a Packers fan all my life, so I guess I am 10% there


----------



## Todd (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks real nice Northwinds, enjoy it.


----------



## North of 60 (Apr 16, 2010)

AND trout to boot. Looks like your starting to live every mans dream. Congratulations and Enjoy.


----------



## jcjohnston (Apr 16, 2010)

gotta love us guys.........you put up pics of your new place and its all garage and out bldg photos can hardly even see the house. But of course that is what us men are more interested in, heck when I was moving the wife knew garage and room for another garage is all I cared about.


----------



## northwinds (Apr 17, 2010)

I was kind of laughing at myself when i was posting those photos, thinking the same thing.  I will post some 
photos when the stove gets moved and after the insert installation.  The house itself is in a major remodel
stage.  The van in the driveway is the wood floor guy.  Hickory floors are going into the living room, dining room
and two bedrooms.  He finished the install yesterday.  Sanding and finish to come.  The guy in the pickup truck
is putting in an ADA no-barrier shower and sink, and reworking the entry into the house from the garage for 
better wheelchair accessibility.  The inside of the house is pretty much ripped up at the moment.


----------

